# The great urban camera gear for sale/exchange/giveaway thread



## editor (Aug 29, 2017)

OK, let's give this a go and see if it works. If you want to try and shift/swap/giveaway your surplus camera gear, here's the thread for it. 

It's entirely free to use but if you do sell your gear, a donation to the urban server funs (see link at the bottom of the page) would be appreciated.
*
Note:* newly signed up first-time posters are not allowd to advertise goods for sale here.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a Pentax K1000 and some lenses, free to good home, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 14, 2018)

Slow start


----------



## Nivag (Aug 7, 2018)

Anyone interested in a Durst M670 colour enlarger? Can be used for B&W printing too.
I've also got 3 large dev trays, film processing tub/pot and a red light.
£120 - collection from SE23


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2021)

I have the kit lens that came with my A6000. It's a Sony f1.8 16-50mm zoom. I think it has been on the camera once. It has been in the box since then, with the caps on.  I like prime lenses but I accept it's a longshot to ask for one in a swap. If you have a Minolta Beercan I'll take that but I'm happy to consider whatever.


----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2021)

bmd said:


> I have the kit lens that came with my A6000. It's a Sony f1.8 16-50mm zoom. I think it has been on the camera once. It has been in the box since then, with the caps on.  I like prime lenses but I accept it's a longshot to ask for one in a swap. If you have a Minolta Beercan I'll take that but I'm happy to consider whatever.



Oh shit! I have just swapped this for a Nighthawk router. Sorry, was only 2 days ago but I completely forgot about this. So it has gone.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 30, 2021)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/fuji-digital-camera.374432/


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 10, 2021)

I’ve just gone back to Canon. So I have a couple of third party Fuji W-126 batteries up for grabs. Just DM me.

They fit X Pro 1,2 and XT1, XT2, XT3 I think.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 12, 2021)

I thought I'd offer this here first before I try to sell anywhere else.

Nikon D300 - body only - £150 + p&p

Includes:
2 x EN-EL3e batteries and charger
3 x 4GB CF memory cards
1 x MC-30 Cable Release (original price £75)

The camera was bought in 2008. The shutter count is 18,122. There are a few small scuffs to the base, but otherwise the camera is in very good condition. The sensor has been cleaned twice professionally by Fixation, the last time about 18 months ago. I don't have the USB cable any more but that should be easily replaceable.

Here's a review from when the camera was new.


----------

